# android studio not working



## Prongs298 (Feb 3, 2016)

I wanted to get started with android application development. I downloaded Android studio. 

This one exactly.
android-studio-bundle-141.2456560-windows.exe
from - Download Android Studio and SDK Tools | Android Developer

But i get the following error - 

*  Rendering Problems
The following classes could not be found:
- android.support.design.widget.AppBarLayout (Fix Build Path, Edit XML, Create Class)
- android.support.design.widget.CoordinatorLayout (Fix Build Path, Edit XML, Create Class)
  Tip: Try to build the project.*

i did try to search for a solution. but they did not work for me.

i tried to do it with eclipse and ADT but they say its no longer in support.

what do you guys use? which version of Android Studio?


----------



## masterkd (Feb 4, 2016)

Could you please post your build.gradle under app and manifest.xml here?
Also please let us know what SDK platforms you have already downloaded,  also the preview SDK version.


----------



## Prongs298 (Feb 7, 2016)

build.gradle

```
apply plugin: 'com.android.application'

android {
    compileSdkVersion 23
    buildToolsVersion "23.0.1"

    defaultConfig {
        applicationId "com.example.anandsoy.myapplication4"
        minSdkVersion 15
        targetSdkVersion 23
        versionCode 1
        versionName "1.0"
    }
    buildTypes {
        release {
            minifyEnabled false
            proguardFiles getDefaultProguardFile('proguard-android.txt'), 'proguard-rules.pro'
        }
    }
}

dependencies {
    compile fileTree(dir: 'libs', include: ['*.jar'])
    testCompile 'junit:junit:4.12'
    compile 'com.android.support:appcompat-v7:23.1.1'
    compile 'com.android.support:design:23.1.1'
}
```


AndroidManifest.xml

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<manifest xmlns:android="*schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"
    package="com.example.anandsoy.myapplication4" >

    <application
        android:allowBackup="true"
        android:icon="@mipmap/ic_launcher"
        android:label="@string/app_name"
        android:supportsRtl="true"
        android:theme="@style/AppTheme" >
        <activity
            android:name=".MainActivity"
            android:label="@string/app_name"
            android:theme="@style/AppTheme.NoActionBar" >
            <intent-filter>
                <action android:name="android.intent.action.MAIN" />

                <category android:name="android.intent.category.LAUNCHER" />
            </intent-filter>
        </activity>
    </application>

</manifest>
```

- - - Updated - - -

fixed it.

i had gradle in offline mode. ticking that option off fixed everything.

the emulator also worked.


----------

